# Lord Zargon thanks Terror on the Fox



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Terror on the Fox



November 11, 2008



Sinister Salutations, My Blessed Ones:



A magician’s wand of sparkling stars hung over our heads at Terror on the Fox on Friday, the Night of Nights, October 31 and its close cousin, Saturday, November 1, as we assaulted the unwary and dissected the daring. Set upon the grounds of The National Railroad Museum in Green Bay, Wisconsin, we monsters did what all good monsters should always do, and more. The Bad Boys, those cunning inspirers of hauntedness far and wide, have my Halloween thanks.



Yours in blood,




Zargon





[email protected]


----------

